
Ask HN: Any laptop support 32gb of RAM? - jason_slack
I have a current MBP (non-retina) with 16gb of RAM.<p>Does anyone know of a laptop that supports 32gb (or more) of RAM?
======
jamesjguthrie
Some Dell Alienware laptops support 32GB, e.g. the Alienware 18 can be
configured for 32GB
[http://configure.euro.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=n00a...](http://configure.euro.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=n00aw843&model_id=alienware-18&c=uk&l=en&s=dhs&cs=ukdhs1)

~~~
phaus
I've got an M17x r3. It has 4 slots for RAM. Alienware gets badmouthed quite a
bit, and it really isn't deserved. My M17x is built like a tank and it has an
excellent keyboard. The components are also pretty easy to access for
upgrades. I suspect many are put off by the way the machine looks, but if you
disable the tacky lighting it looks like any other black laptop.

It's a great computer, but there are two major drawbacks. The first is battery
life. With the dGPU enabled, it gets about 65 minutes. Any machine with such a
powerful GPU is going to be about the same. It's more like 2-3 hours using the
iGPU. The second downside is the extreme weight. The device itself weighs
about ten pounds, and it's accompanied by the largest AC adapter I've ever
seen. The adapter itself probably weights at least 3-4 lbs.

Other than that, it's amazing.

~~~
jason_slack
I really like Alienware. It is the weight that gets me. My 15-MBP is already
heavy enough.

~~~
phaus
I really like it too, but I may finally try a Mac when they refresh the
retinas. I'll probably get more work done without all of those distracting
video games anyways.

~~~
X4
I also thought that, .1.5 years ago, but where are we? 8GB RAM, sorry that's
not enough. Most importantly you cannot upgrade the RAM, SSD or ANYTHING else.
Everything is hard soldered and you pay for the most basic stuff like Ethernet
extra. People told me it's not possible to install Gentoo or Archlinux on it,
is that true?

~~~
phaus
The 15" retina allowed an upgrade to 16GB, I can only hope that the new 13"
will also allow it.

~~~
phaus
To clarify, I mean that you can get one with 16GB, you can't upgrade it
afterwards unless I'm mistaken.

Ram is so cheap that Apple should really consider making 16GB the standard for
all rMBPs with an option to increase to 32 for the 15".

------
yatakaka
You can do this with a w-series Thinkpad. Running on 32Gb right now!

------
svennek
The Lenovo Thinkpad W530 can have up to 32 GB ram (mine has...)

~~~
X4
Are Lenovo's still having the quality they were known for year ago? (I haven't
looked into them for quite some time.)

~~~
digitalzombie
Hmmm I bought a T400? And it lasted for 8ish years IIRC.

Due to my stupidity I killed it ( I forgot how, it was probably so stupid that
I had to erase it from my memory).

I bought a refub T510 (2-3 years ago IIRC), there's a dead pixel near the
middle of the screen and the headphone jack is going out. There is some flex
at the speaker area and cd area, and the power adapter gets hot often (it
might be the linux distro drawing too much power for some reason).

I think the quality went down hill...

~~~
SamReidHughes
Your T400 definitely didn't last 8 years.

------
32GBiter
Toshiba Satellite P70-ABT2G22
[http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/cdetland.to?poid=2000099...](http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/cdetland.to?poid=2000099419)

Order the 24GB one. Order 8GBx2 memory modules from Crucial and upgrade
yourself to 32GB. Cheaper than any other laptop out there.

------
X4
2nd you Sir! That's what I'm also after!! RAM is cheap, very cheap, but I
don't want a "DTP." It should have an Apple like quality or better. (I called
Apple and they don't offer it, regardless of how much I'd pay extra for it.)

------
slashdotaccount
Acer Aspire V3-772G-747a321.26TBDWakk (NX.M8SEG.007) – 1500€

Acer Aspire V3-771G-736b321.26TBDWaii, grey (NX.M1WEG.095) – 1550€

Toshiba Qosmio X70-A-11R (PSPLTE-01801DGR) – 2950€

MSI GT70SR2-x80M43237BWR Dragon Edition (001763-SKU10) – 3700€

MSI GT70SR2-x80M43237BW (001763-SKU11) – 3710€

------
dluchian
Most of the high-end Sager notebooks do. None of that tacky alienware crap.

~~~
phaus
Alienware laptops look normal if you turn the lighting off, or switch the
color to white. They also completely destroy Sager as far as build quality
goes.

Sager laptops are rebranded Clevos. Clevos give you decent components for a
good price, but they have horrible keyboards (almost to the point of
defectiveness) and generally mediocre build quality.

~~~
dluchian
Alienware laptops were also rebranded Clevos until they got bought by Dell.
Now they're rebranded Dells. Twice the weight, twice the price, big flashy
alien skull, and that's about it. Build quality is perfectly fine for Sagers,
and if the "defective keyboards" bother you, you can just swap with a better
one. Not to mention the keyboard on an AW I used a while back so uneven it
felt like rubbing a camel's back.

~~~
phaus
When Alienware were rebranded clevos, they sucked and they cost an
astronomical amount of money. Dell's XPS series, when it was their top of the
line gaming series, were amazing. Now, Alienware computers are built to the
same standard that the XPS gaming laptops were, and it's a high standard.

My M17x had the fastest video card available and it was only 1800. That's not
really that expensive for what it was.

------
booop
MSI GT60 for 15.4"

ASUS G750, MSI GT70 for 17"

------
jzf
Just get a really fast SSD.

~~~
jason_slack
I have thought about that! I just can't find a good "bang for the buck". They
are either really small in size and cheap or really expensive but larger in
size. I dont see a middle road.

